# NJ soil test



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Need some recommendations ......looks like K is a bit low


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That P is very high. Avoid adding any more sources of P. Iron is also very high. Are you using a lot of compost?

Yes, you still need more K. Check the soil remediation guide for products/rates.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm posting due to you're being a long time member. I don't do Logan tests. They target BCSR soil nutrient adjustment and I strongly disagree with employing that method.

I'm happy to help you use your Logan results for purposes of SLAN style analysis, but you will need to convert the numbers for me. That means every nutrient reported in lbs/acre will need to be divided by 5 and then multiplied by 6. Post the results of those calculations if you're interested.

If your choice is to stay with BCSR based adjustments, then just add the amount of K and Mg Logan identified as a deficit. For example, adjusting Mg levels: Common source is Epsom salts.. Epsom is about 10% Mg. To add 24 lbs/acre of Mg you would need to apply 240 lbs/acre of Epsom or about 5.5 lbs/M. For K if you are using SOP: SOP is 50% K2O equivalent. K2O is 83% K. To apply 110 lbs/acre of K, you'll need to apply 264 lbs/acre of SOP or about 6 lbs/M.

You've applied way too much Milorganite or that Ocean stuff. Consider checking into a Milo detox program.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah I'm staying away from milo, in fact the only fert I used all last year was urea or AMS in spray form. I guess the P hangs around a long time.

I do have some SOP and I was thinking (as per recommendation ) mixing with some Epsom salts and spreading with a hand held spreader.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a question about the 5.5 lbs. of Epsom salts. In the past I would use milo as a carrier and mix the Epsom salts in. What should I use w/o "P" to use as a carrier. Thanks


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I advise against adjusting Mg. Your Mg levels appear solidly within sufficiency range. If you're hell bent on following BCSR, use K-Mag as your K source and only use K-Mag as is needed to meet your K level goals but don't exceed either K or Mg amounts with the K-mag applications. Test next year to see where your levels are.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

What does BCSR mean? Also I have SOP on hand. Could I just apply the "K" at 6 lbs.? If so how often should I apply to get my levels up?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Base Cation Saturation Ratio. It's a concept proposing that levels of the cation nutrients should be adjusted to an ideal ratio. If you aren't a proponent of BCSR, you really shouldn't have selected Logan labs for testing. Sorry, but as I mentioned before, Logan's numbers would need to be converted (I'm not going to do all that math, that's one of the reasons I pass on working with Logan test results) so the levels could be compared to SLAN sufficiency levels for me to give advice. Sorry, but I'm finis here. Good luck.


----------

